# Tough time finding business liability insurance policy



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

In regards to a GENERAL BUSINESS LIABILITY POLICY (as opposed to a rider on your homeowner's insurance): 

I'm still waiting on quotes from a couple independent insurance agents who are looking around for me, but they're telling me that they are having a really tough time finding a policy for me. 

I am in the process of starting an infant/toddler/girl online clothing brand (yes I'm aware of the CPSIA stuff). I realize that questions in other threads have been asked about insurance, but many are from a long time ago, etc.

Anyone out there have any CURRENT recommendations on this topic - specifically, *what agency have you found that has been willing to give you a general business liability policy? *What are your premiums? Anything concrete that you are willing to share will be much appreciated. 

Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I use State Farm Insurance. It was easy to setup.


----------



## Stitches.Designs (Jul 3, 2010)

Try Weiis Fargo Ins. Got 1.000.000 liabilty fo 47 per mn.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

What state are you in? Insurance varies from state to state, but someone in your state might be able to recommend an agent.

My general policy is through Farm Bureau. It runs about $400 per year.

I also carry a professional (E&O) liability policy for our web design work, that's a bit more expensive and runs about $1500 a year. That's through Evanston Insurance


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine is through Rockford Insurance. I went through our house and car insurance agent. She was very helpful. Asked me all kinds of questions so that we could get the right fit for me. Less than 50 a month. Covers my equipment and liability should someone get hurt when here on business. I work out of my home. This is not a rider on my house policy. It is a separate policy.


----------

